# 3D cutting board



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is my rendition of the 3D cutting board. It's made from Walnut, Hard Maple & Cherry. For a run down on how it was constructed see my blog http://lumberjocks.com/RetiredCoastie/blog/27568

Thanks for the ideas and assistance from SPALM & CALGARYGEOFF!

If you have questions I will try and answer as best as I can. Comments welcome.
Thanks for viewing!


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

This is a spectacular piece! Well done.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Very cool, I was reading a blog on building these yesterday, I'll have to wait for my patience to arive, great job


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I love it. The clamping fixutres with unistrut are top shelf!!!


----------

